# Seahorses



## Rykna (Sep 20, 2007)

Who here has seahorses??? I have dwarf seahorses.
thanks,


Rykna


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont have seahorses but those are so tiny. they look really cute. how did u get them?


----------



## Rykna (Sep 20, 2007)

*Baby Ponies*

Thanks!These are 2 of the 4 babies my male, "Titan", had. The babies are born just under 1 cm long. The adults grow to and inch. I got my original batch from a friend, but you can order them online. They do require lots of attention including hatching baby brine shrimp for them daily.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

ohh yeah. i have read they need at least 3 live foods as well as a veriety of herbivore foods daily. i was thinking of getting a pair of black seahorses. i wonder if those are as hard


----------



## Rykna (Sep 20, 2007)

Rating from 0-5(0 being the easiest)

Tropical species - kept at 74-78 degrees F

H. zosterae Dwarf Seahorse--(4-5)
H. kuda Spotted Seahorse--2*(black Seahorse)*
H. barbouri Barbour's Seahorse---3
H. bargibanti Pygmy Seahorse---4
H. erectus Lined Seahorse---2
H. reidi Brazillian Seahorse---1
H. capensis Knysna Seahorse---3
H. comes Tiger Tail Seahorse---3
H. procerus Hippocampus procerus----3

Subtropical species - kept at 70-74 degrees F

H. whitei White's Seahorse---4
H. ingens Pacific Seahorse----4
H. tuberculatus Knobby Seahorse----4

Temperate species - kept at 66-72 degrees F

H. abdominalis Pot Bellied Seahorse---5
H. breviceps Short Snouted Seahorse---5


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

fantastic chart. if you know quite a bit about any of those in detail then you should add them to the fish forum profiles. it would do the site and the people who are qurious about them good


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

just sold mine, but very nice do you like having sea hourses?


----------

